# Fortified Thinset



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Poole,

Your Multiset is 'fortified' too. There are several terms, 'fortified, modified, latex, polymer', etc. These thinset mortar are either blended with dry latex in the bag, or mixed with an additive instead of water. This type of mortar has more strength, has flex, and is generally better than thinsets that are 'unmodified'. 

You would have to read the data sheets to learn more. The difference you noticed was just the difference between one and another. Which thinset at HD did you buy? Modified thinsets generally cost from the low teens, ($13-14), to $40-60 for some real good stuff. There are also special mortars that cost well over $130 or so.

Jaz 

Jaz


----------



## poolecw (Oct 9, 2008)

The one bag I got from HD was Versabond fortified white thinset. The 20 bags I originall bought was Shaw multiset in grey. 

There was a world of difference in the two. Thats why I thought I might have bought a bag of something "weird".

Thanks,


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Nothing weird about VersaBond, it's a very basic 'entry-level' modified thinset. I wonder who makes the thin sets for Shaw? Do you still happen to have a bag left to see what ANSI spec it is supposed to meet. 

Jaz


----------



## poolecw (Oct 9, 2008)

JazMan said:


> Nothing weird about VersaBond, it's a very basic 'entry-level' modified thinset. I wonder who makes the thin sets for Shaw? Do you still happen to have a bag left to see what ANSI spec it is supposed to meet.
> 
> Jaz


 
Yeah, I have an empty bag or two laying around. I'll see what I can find out about it.

I work for Shaw, so I'm able to get all the flooring and supplies for my new home at manufacturing cost...


----------

